# Oreillette Bluetooth



## Champenois (13 Juin 2010)

bonjour
Quelqu'un aurait-il eu l'occasion de vérifier si  l'oreillette/ microphone Bluetooth Apple pour iPhone fonctionne sur iPad ??
 Dans un lieu public wifi ,en conversation sur Skype, ça serait plus discret!

merci
Champenois


----------

